# 3 schools what to do



## OldManJim (Aug 3, 2019)

know y’all gonna say try them out and see which one fits me but I’m looking for a good recommendation. Here’s the breakdown:
1. School A-4 nights a week has JKD, Muay Thai, and Kali classes before and after bjj. About 110 for bjj, 140 for all others but I’m strictly interested in bjj only. It’s taught by a brown belt through Carlos Machado and is also an Eric Paulsen CSW affiliate. It’s right next to where my 17 yo daughter works too
2. School B-direct lineage Royce Gracie black belt (he’s actually gonna be there this weekend) $100 month for 3 nights of 2 hours 
3. School C-direct black belt from Pedro Sauer who visits from time to time. Has 2 day classes plus 2 day Japanese jj as well about same price as School A. Teaches other as well JKD, MT, etc
Whatcha think


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 3, 2019)

Any of these could be good options.  Seriously, go visit them and decide which you like best.

Nobody here can give a recommendation, unless they have actually attended classes in these schools.  You gotta do your own research.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 3, 2019)

Go visit see which one you like best


----------



## frank raud (Aug 4, 2019)

A good recommendation? Sounds like you have 3 great schools to choose from. Visit them , take a class if you can, see which one suits you best. Good luck and have fun rolling.


----------



## Buka (Aug 4, 2019)

Sounds like a no loose situation to me. Approach it scientifically, throw a dart at a list on the wall.

Or maybe determine by travel distance and price.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 5, 2019)

I agree with other posts. I does not sound like you can go wrong. If I understand correctly, isn't number 2 a significantly different system (really all 3)? So there is merit in trying all of them out to see which one suits you best. Clearly you are looking at lineage. Can that be important? Sure. Does it automatically make the person you are learning from as good as their lineage counterpart? No. They might even be better.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 9, 2019)

Depends, are you seeking reality or sport? That seems to be your real choice.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

You need to also do one stand up striking or you will not be effective


----------

